

Why does software management have to be so painful? [Pic] - nreece
http://phoja.com/show/551/why-does-software-management-have-to-be-so-painful.html

======
pg
Uh Oh. The dreaded [Pic] virus is spreading from the front page of reddit.

~~~
nreece
A picture can say a thousand words! I wonder if your response would be the
same if Phoja was a YC startup?

------
mynameishere
The whiteboard photo is scribbly, but doesn't suggest more complexity than
most small projects. Actual software projects (I'm not talking about Flickr
clone #60,255) are incredibly complicated.

------
joshwa
I don't see what's so complicated about that whiteboard. Half the boxes are
unnecessary to the point at hand, which is how perforce does bugzilla
integration.

------
corentin
It doesn't have to. But most software people tend to design solutions starting
from "best practices" and address every imaginable problem ("what if X and Y
happen while Z is going on?") so they often end up with complicated stuff.
Whereas, if you start from scratch and focus on the most efficient way to
address only the main problems, it can be brutally simple.

------
edw519
This reminds me of a game with the Boston Celtics down by a point with 2
seconds left. K.C. Jones, the coach, drew up a play that looked something like
this white board. Larry Bird erased the board with his hand and said, "Get me
the ball." They got him the ball. He shot. They won.

Sometimes you just gotta code like Larry Bird.

~~~
portLAN
__

    
    
    10 PRINT "LARRY RULES"
     20 GOTO 10
    
     RUN

Acquisition offers will be entertained: (288) 555-0153

------
danw
Phoja looks like a nifty startup. Any one got stats or info on them?

------
sethg
You think _that's_ painful? Ha!

